# Oh Lord !!!



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I think I've learned a new word this morning.... Soaponderfication...Soapunderfornification......what ever it is, I'm doing it for the first time.......and I'm 'bout to pour it in a mold.
I ain't even blowed up anything yet. 

Wish me luck,

Whim


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG :faint Whimmy making soap. :shocked you have been absolutely, totally, and without a doubt corrupted by DGI. :rofl

Have fun!

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

:rofl I'm blaming Rett and Autumn for all my corrupted ways.

It's in the mold.....and nothing bad has happened......YET !


Whim


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:woohoo So proud of you Whim! Soaping is SO fun. Enjoy yourself and be creative Tammy


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Congrats on your first batch of soap!! :biggrin Making soap is very addicting. You will have to keep us updated on how it turns out.

Kellyjo


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Congrats on your soap Whim! 

Making soap is fun, kind of addictive too. :biggrin Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

whimmididdle said:


> Soapunderfornification...
> 
> Whim


 :rofl

Sara


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope your soap turns out waay better than your spelling !! :rofl :rofl

Tom


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

That's what happens when you give them thar high tech words to a *******.. :rofl


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

No...that's what happens when one ******* is trying to teach another *******.....BTW, I ain't no *******, I'm a Hill b i ll y :biggrin

Well, it seems to be hardening up, so we at least got that part right...I think. I do know this much...this stuff stinks while making it.......I hope my neighbors don't think I'm up here making crack. A stinking moonshine still is OK.....but this stuff will make more than your mouth water, it'll make your eyes water too. 

Whim


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

OMGoodness! Stop it already. I wanted to feel blue today and y'all keep making me laugh!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like you need a better ventillated area Whim. Granted it doesn't smell great but your eyes shouldn't be watering . Tammy


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't wait to make soap someday! Keep us updated onhow it turns out!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well heck I posted on here way back when and it has disappeared Great Job Autumn and Rett get him off his butt and do something useful  Whim am really proud of you for trying soap you'll get hooked as is so wonderful on the skin. But yes please open a window when working with lye.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

I seen your post early on....it is gone !

I'm hoping it set up hard enough last night, that I can pop it out of the shallow cake pans, and cut it up for final drying.

Was telling my brother about making this walmart recipe soap, and he said that the only thing he had against it, was that it would leave a heavy soap film in the bathtub. Says he mostly just used this formula for hand washing soap at the sink. 
So......I have a question.....When I learn how to drop the lard part off of this mix, and use a substitute for it, does this help with the heavy soap film part that my brother is talking about ?

Also.......we did mix a little goat milk in this first run.....I thought my soap was gonna be a little yellow looking at first, but it has turned a nice soft antique white overnight. Does this sound about right ?

Whim


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Whim, you can remove the lard from your recipe at any time, but you needto put your rrecipe thru a soap calculator when you do, the amount of lye will change.. Each oil takes a different amount of lye to actually have the process of saponification work correctly..You can sub any oil you would like, some people like palm oil in place of the lard.. I make my soap with all goat milk,, freezing it first.. and yes it can turn your soap yellow or tan.. 
Barb


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Barb. Looks like Ann has about figured out how to use the lye calculator correctly.....so the next batch, we may play with some other oils.

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I still use the lard but cut it with shea and coco butter run thru the cal and it doesn't leave any film on the tub Your brother is just crazy don't tell him there is lard in there . You can use crisco but I really like some lard for the nice bubbles and hard bar.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I gotta agree with Sondra on this one. I use lard also and vege shortening. I haven't noticed any scum built up in our shower. Matter of fact where the soap is kept seems to be the cleanest spot. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Whim,

When I make soap I use one of those aspirators that you can buy at Home Depot near the paint section...they are white with elastic bands, so you sort of look like you are getting ready for surgery.

Anyway, I never smell the fumes from the lye having that mask on. Then after you are done with the lye part, you can take it off and proceed with the rest of your steps. I also soap in a sink that has a window above it and I crack the window open if it is not raining.

*MICHELLE*


----------



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Whim, Yeah for you! You will be hooked! Lord knows I have leaned on Rett's shoulders a time or two about my soap.

Always run recipes through the lye calculator. There is one at www.thesage.com
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Whim.. tell your brother that the scum is prolly the extra dead skin that the goat milk soap is removing from his dearly beloved body.. that the 'other store bought' ones didn't remove when he was using that. :biggrin


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

> Whim.. tell your brother that the scum is prolly the extra dead skin that the goat milk soap is removing from his dearly beloved body.. that the 'other store bought' ones didn't remove when he was using that.


:yeahthat :yeahthat :yeahthat

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to the addiction :devil


----------

